# Which villager has a black house?



## Aus (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry, sort of an odd question   I have an area on my island with all black / white houses except for one. I think that it'd be really cool to find a villager with a black house so I can make a black / white area on my island!

Does anybody know which villagers have black houses? 

Also, side question, but does anyone know what color is Beau's house?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

I think Hamphrey's house is black? Heck, now you got me wondering. Going to check. XD


----------



## Aus (Apr 26, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I think Hamphrey's house is black? Heck, now you got me wondering. Going to check. XD


It is! He's one of those I already have haha


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 26, 2020)

Aus said:


> Sorry, sort of an odd question   I have an area on my island with all black / white houses except for one. I think that it'd be really cool to find a villager with a black house so I can make a black / white area on my island!
> 
> Does anybody know which villagers have black houses?
> 
> Also, side question, but does anyone know what color is Beau's house?


Beau moves into my Island tomorrow, so if no one's answered you by then I'll let you know lol


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

Aus said:


> It is! He's one of those I already have haha


Ah, well out of the villagers I have

Skye has a white house, Freya has a white/grey house, Flurry has a white house and Quillson has a black house.


----------



## himemiya (Apr 26, 2020)

agnes has a black house with a brown-ish roof! her door is red too, which is cool


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 26, 2020)

Aus said:


> Sorry, sort of an odd question   I have an area on my island with all black / white houses except for one. I think that it'd be really cool to find a villager with a black house so I can make a black / white area on my island!
> 
> Does anybody know which villagers have black houses?
> 
> Also, side question, but does anyone know what color is Beau's house?


beau's exterior is like a log cabin theme, he's on my island


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 26, 2020)

here's the link to a google drive folder compiled on r/ac_newhorizons of every villager's house exterior!






						ACNH RESIDENT HOUSE EXTERIORS - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Loreley (Apr 26, 2020)

Roscoe's house is all black. Curtains are purple I believe.


----------



## atalkingfish (Apr 26, 2020)

Tasha has a black house with white framing


----------



## Aus (Apr 26, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> here's the link to a google drive folder compiled on r/ac_newhorizons of every villager's house exterior!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, thanks so much for this list!!

Hehe and thanks everyone too! Now I know who to look out for 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



atalkingfish said:


> Tasha has a black house with white framing


This would actually be perfect, definitely gonna look out for her.


----------



## Rave (Apr 26, 2020)

Cherry's house exterior is black and white but mostly black, i think? If that helps ^^'


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mathilda lived in my town and she has a black house, the exterior and interior were both black!


----------



## Ewitt (Apr 26, 2020)

Lobo has a dark grey


----------



## pocky (Apr 26, 2020)

I have Lucky in my island and his house is black.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 26, 2020)

Muffys house might be black. Not sure tho.


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 26, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Muffys house might be black. Not sure tho.


Black with a purple roof.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 26, 2020)

cyd's house is black...


----------



## Aconyte (Apr 26, 2020)

Agnes and Nan both have black houses, and Beau lives in a log cabin


----------



## N a t (Apr 26, 2020)

Static has a black house! Pretty sure his roof is yellow, and I think he has some purple somewhere on there, maybe his door. He lives in my town and I know his house is black but I can't remember the accent colors. He's my lil punk squirrel!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 26, 2020)

Cherry and Roscoe, I think?


----------



## Balverine (Apr 26, 2020)

I believe Raddle and Cherry both have black houses c:


----------



## Dewy (Apr 26, 2020)

Cole has a black house exterior c:

Also Zell, Tom, Tabby, Tasha, Sylvia, Static, Spike, Rodeo, Rocco, Raddle, Muffy, Mathilda, Lucky, Hamphrey, Gruff, Cyd, Cherry, Al, and Agnes


	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Here are all the villager's house exteriors:





						ACNH RESIDENT HOUSE EXTERIORS - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




EDIT: oh, I just saw someone posted this yesterday. Nvm!


----------



## raqball (Apr 26, 2020)

This is Lucky's house


----------

